# Avery Looker Decoy



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

What a sweet looking deke...

http://www.averyoutdoors.com/cgi-bin/ub ... 6;t=000557

I can't wait to see what Zink will come up with next.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

It looks real to me ! Real scared! Thats the pose that geese take when they are watching something that represents danger. He looks like he is going to take off. Personally I would not have many of those in my spread.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I wouldnt have any of those in my spread. Your just asking not to shoot as many geese as you should.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't think having a few mixed in would be a problem. If you look at a live flock of content geese you'll always see some geese in that pose. Obviously you're not going to be buying them by the dozens but I wouldn't mind mixing in a few.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Higdon Stackables, Bigfoot fullbodies. That's what I am takin' about. Plus a few of my secret decoys. :withstupid:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Personally, I think the old 'Sentrys Kill You' routine is a crock. Almost Half the flocks I see have probably 25% heads up, but it constantly changes, when some go down, some go up etc.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Austin If 25% of the birds in a feeding flock have their necks streatched like flag poles something is wrong. It means they are nervous about something I agree some of them have heads up but not in that streatched position. When they are straight up and streatched out they are bothered by something no doubt about it. Are the birds watching you as you watch them? Their eyesight is as good as yours. Even a truck at 1/3 of a mile will make their heads rise. Will these nervous nellie decoys hurt your decoying? I doubt it unless you had a lot of them. Will they do you any good I doubt it.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I like 'em! I wouldn't fill a trailer up with them, but I think a few of these in your spread would help on those late season birds. Come December, I'm all in favor of having something a little different than the next guy, or something that the geese haven't seen before. I'll end up buying some!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

dblkluk, I also like to mix and match different brands of decoys in my spread. I believe it makes the flock look more realistic.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will have to agree with Austin B. I think these would be great for putting them away from the flock to depict birds that just landed and are walking in. I think Flambeau's Sillywet had a long neck in it as well. Avery is making it harder and harder to say no but I am still going to stick with Big Foots for now.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Austin Bachmeier said:


> Almost Half the flocks I see have probably 25% heads up, but it constantly changes, when some go down, some go up etc.


That's because they're watching you.

Give me more feeding poses, not more "oh $hit" poses.

My :2cents: - as always don't spend it all at once.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Although I do like the pose I agree that they should be working on more feeding and resting poses first. They'll have three poses out after this is done and 2 of them are sentrys??? From what I've heard Zink wants to have a ton of different poses for the GHG's so hopefully this will be the first of many...and hopefully the next will be feeders or resters! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2004)

Has anyone handled or have any of the G&H decoys that are greeters, they look like they're honking towards geese coming in or they're fighting on the ground poses? Just wondering about the paint on them, they look lighter than BF's in the magazine I have. Might have to add some of them to the spread this summer!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I agree that sentrys most times mean danger but if the flock is in a feeding frenzy or looking for food and is on the move you will have more sentrys in the front. Just my observations. This decoy also looks like a great greater. If you sliced the bill open it would look like it was talking. I guess it all depends on what kind of flock your making. When I hunt sandbars I like more sleepers and feeders with their heads in the water. Most geese are using the sandbar for rest, water, and sand to grind up their food. I think minimal sentrys on the bars because their is not a big threat unless there is a bunch of birds of prey.

In the field I guess it all depends how big the field is. If it is huge then less sentrys, if it is small and has trees around it then more sentrys. Like I said sometimes just to make things a little different it is nice to put a small group of all sentrys out side the flock to make it look like they are walking in.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I think in the early season they might have a place. We see it all the time in August in MN, the parent geese look just like that while the young ones are busy eating. I think a few wouldn't be bad, but I agree that you probably wouldn't want a pile of them in your decoys.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

O K I'll admit it! Matt there is nothing wrong with the decoy. Its me. I have a problem everything being made in China. The bigfoot seems like the last all american waterfowling product that we were buying. Now everyone is switching to these chinese dekes. Matt ,Austin, Pj your right about the decoy I'm just an old ******* that still tries to buy American. I'll take my opinions to hot topics so i dont morph this thread.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am with you Old Hunter! :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I still think that bigfoots are the best decoy for the money. GHG's are really changing things up though and hopefully the competition will cause bigfoot to make a better decoy. It is sad that americans can't afford to buy products made in amercia these days. It's a very tough issue, and you have to wonder how much the unions have shot themselves in the foot. Then again it's tough to produce a product affordably when you have chinese workers willing to work for a fraction of the cost american laborers will. :roll:

It's not just with decoys either...I think FA blinds took a hit in quality when they moved overseas so they could compete with avery. The poles on the new blinds are crap compared to the older US models.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

AMEN jonesy, most hunters are hipocrits. They all say they want MADE IN AMERICA...But when Avery exports America and the price drops, suddenly nobody can figure out why there arent those 3,000,000 jobs...But what does that have to do with the Looker Decoy :eyeroll:


----------

